# Did poorly on a quiz, heartbroken over it



## Mordeci (Oct 18, 2010)

So I had a quiz a two weeks ago and I got the grade back today and it wasn't good, not only did I do poorly in it I completly missed the stuff I thought I did well in and did a little better in the stuff I thought I would fail miserbly in. I wasn't expecting a high mark, but I thought that I could pull out a C and it turns out I got a high F (one point away from a D) luckily this is a quiz that only accounts for 1/8 of my final grade and the midterm in december counts for about 3/8 but I am still really heartbroken that I did so poorly. Really my will is gone to continue with school.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

I know it's cliché and trite but as long as you learn from the mistakes you made everything might turn out OK in the end. 
Failing a test that makes up such a small part of your final grade has to be viewed as nothing more than a warning shot, as there is still plenty of time and plenty of opportunities (midterms, finals, papers etc.) to get back on track.
Giving up on the other hand is the least wise course of action you could take. You WILL have regrets.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

^Pretty much. I know it's tough thinking you did well and the end result is the opposite but just be happy it was only a quiz. If it were an exam that would be much harder to work with! Don't let a silly quiz hurt your motive to stay in school.


----------



## Mordeci (Oct 18, 2010)

you know I told myself if there is one thing I could do bad on and still get a good grade in the class it was this, and thats true, but somehow seeing it on paper really killed my motivation.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, at least it was a quiz over a test! Look at what you did wrong, and perhaps get tutoring if necessary. If you don't know where to find one, ask your professor, or go to the school's student resources department (or whatever they call it), or a guidance counselor. It's better to nip it in the bud before things get worse!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This one quiz is not worth dropping out of school. I would stick with it - learn the information you missed on the quiz so you will know it for the test and the final.


----------



## soulsins (May 14, 2008)

I feel the same way. I freak out if I dont get A's on test or quizzes. I started off the semester bad and completely screwed up in one class, withdrew. Now, I find I'm so far behind from trying to keep up with the class I withdrew from. I think I have killed my 4.0. I really want to give up....
I wish I did not stress about tests. I always feel like the instructor must think Im so kind of idiot.
I hope you do better next time! Good luck!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Continue your school. I am not doing well either, but it's not over until it's over. My final is worth 40%. I don't know who to go see either. I need motivation and study techniques. Keep trying and don't give up.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Mordeci said:


> So I had a quiz a two weeks ago and I got the grade back today and it wasn't good, not only did I do poorly in it I completly missed the stuff I thought I did well in and did a little better in the stuff I thought I would fail miserbly in. I wasn't expecting a high mark, but I thought that I could pull out a C and it turns out I got a *high F (one point away from a D)* luckily this is a quiz that only accounts for 1/8 of my final grade and the midterm in december counts for about 3/8 but I am still really heartbroken that I did so poorly. Really my will is gone to continue with school.


Doesn't an "E" come before "F"?


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I've had plenty of those. 

I was always so demoralized. I felt so stupid. But i realised that I shouldn't. The purpose of quizzes aren't for the teacher to see how well you learned the course, its for you to learn where you are. You have some work to do but dont let yourself get demoralized. Get extra help or spend some extra time, there is nothing wrong with that.

When I was taking grade 12 (its a combination of algebra, stats, and calc) I thought I was untouchable. I was doing well up until the logarithm unit. I was confused and didn't get help. I thought I had a decent understanding. I got 54% on the unit test that was worth 15% of my final grade. I'm used to getting high 80s on exams so this was completely demoralizing. 

I started thinking I wouldn't get into university. I was screwed for the rest of the semester. But I took that crappy grade, made sure I learned the stuff I had trouble with and worked a little harder on the rest.

It's better to screw up a quiz, do something about it in time for the final than to think you know your stuff and do okay on the really easy quizzes and completely screw up the final. (which I have done)

Also, what course was it? maybe we could help out?


----------



## iamthespider (Nov 24, 2010)

I fail stuff all the time, it's great. Don't worry about it. The key is that you need to pass more stuff than you fail! And I know what you mean, when I get ****ty grades I'm all "f this." Hopefully, if you stick it out and try hard, you'll get a better grade next time and regain your interest the subject.

Also: Cs get degrees!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

iamthespider said:


> Cs get degrees!


This.

I or one of my friends said this at least once a day my entire third year.


----------

